# where to buy mantis?



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

where can i buy a few praying mantis? 

looked everywhere and cant find any for sale 

looking to buy a giant asian mantis or a ghost mantis


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ebay have them sometimes.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

none on Ebay


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Cant help you then mate. Have you tried your local rep shop?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Cant help you then mate. Have you tried your local rep shop?


yep got about 4 local rep shops and nothing


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Replied to your pm Andy with a few links. Top one is advertising ooths, whether they are still in stock or not I don't know. Other 2 website links sell mantids and you might also be able to get hold of some via the forum links.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

BugsDirectUK.com - breeders and suppliers of exotic insects
Cornish Crispa Co.
Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop
Home page.htm
jurrasicinverts.co.uk - Home
Entrance
Tarantulabarn Home Page
TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
Virginia Cheeseman

hope they help Andy!
:grin1:


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

rob byatt is the man or try graeme from metaphormisis both are highly knowledgable in all aspects of mantids

metamorphisis website in a link above called ENTRANCE


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

mantidboywonder said:


> rob byatt is the man or try graeme from metaphormisis both are highly knowledgable in all aspects of mantids
> 
> metamorphisis website in a link above called ENTRANCE


Yep Agreed!! animals always in great health, good stock
:grin1:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Ite mate, surly ur local rep shop could get them in


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

mantidboywonder said:


> rob byatt is the man or try graeme from metaphormisis both are highly knowledgable in all aspects of mantids
> 
> metamorphisis website in a link above called ENTRANCE


Yep Agreed!! animals always in great health, good stock
:grin1:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm surprised by how much people are willing to pay for mantids on this forums invert classifieds when if you use the links provided on this post you will pay a fraction of what is asked.


----------



## deandonna33 (Dec 29, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> where can i buy a few praying mantis?
> 
> looked everywhere and cant find any for sale
> 
> looking to buy a giant asian mantis or a ghost mantis


 
ukmantid.co.uk try this site thay have some at 5 pounds each


----------

